# About the size of a Hardback book.



## Big Don (Oct 19, 2008)

Acer 8.9" "Laptop"
OK, obviously not user serviceable... 
I saw this the other day and was amazed how small this is. I remember using the Apple IIPLUS in school and thinking it was AWESOME. How long until I can just have the Heads Up Display implanted?


----------



## Blindside (Oct 19, 2008)

Big Don said:


> Acer 8.9" "Laptop"
> OK, obviously not user serviceable...
> I saw this the other day and was amazed how small this is. I remember using the Apple IIPLUS in school and thinking it was AWESOME. How long until I can just have the Heads Up Display implanted?



They've monkeys using a mind controlled cursor right now, so there is your interface device....


----------

